# Update on my Dutchie with digestive problems



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

He improved a little, but not much, after finishing all the meds and probiotics. We did a big panel of labwork with no significant findings. I switched him cold turkey to a combination diet of evo and raw and he is doing 100% better. he is eating 3c evo in the mornings and 2 lb raw in the evening (started him on chicken mostly, now varying it more). no diarrhea at all since the change (I'm assuming the bone helps stop it up some ;-)) and he has gained almost five lbs in a little under two weeks. neither of the vets have any experience with raw, but there is no denying that what I'm doing works, so they're supportive. So I'm glad it isn't anything serious. I just got worked up when they mentioned the ruleouts.... I've had a really bad year losing both my older dogs within a few months of each other so I guess I'm quick to expect the worst diagnosis.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Glad to hear it's going better!


----------

